# Long 2510/510 Lift Arms



## Mr Mac (Oct 11, 2017)

I was mowing some overgrown areas today to clean up the land before fall sets in and I noticed some extra drag from the mower. I stopped and saw I was missing the D ring on the starboard (sorry, right side) of the lift arm. With some help from The Better 9/10ths, we were able to get it all reconnected and back to the house.

I saw that the bushing that keeps the ball captured in the arm was toast.

Is there a way to replace the bushing or do I need a new arm? Does anyone have the info for a direct replacement for the arms?









Is it me or do the pins look too small for the ball?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Good morning Mr Mac. You can buy weld on ball ends for your three point hitch arms. Maybe a welding shop can cut off the old and replace with the new. Just make sure they get the angle right when welding up the new parts.
Just get the right size ball ends. also, if you find the pins too small for your lift arms, you can get bushings or bigger pins at a tractor supply dealer.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

I believe what you are seeing is.. your cutter has Cat.1 pins and the the lift arms are Cat.2. You can either change the pins or add an adapter bushing. Not sure on a Long tractor , but on some brands, you swap the lift arms end to end. B.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

FYI 
Cat.1 (7/8" dia..) pin
Cat.2 (1-1/8" dia.) pin


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Attached below is an example of the lift arm reducer bushing to convert Cat2 to Cat1 for implements:



https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/countyline-category-2-to-1-lift-arm-bushing


----------



## Mr Mac (Oct 11, 2017)

I have an appointment with Holland Machine Shop Friday to cut off the bad end and weld on a new one. In the meantime, this old dog learned something new with the sleeve.









What I was able to accomplish today was to mow with confidence this field which will be The Better 9/10ths garden and mini orchard. In the distance are the peach, apple, pear, plum, cherry and fig trees that will be going in sometime tomorrow or Friday afternoon after I hit it with the disc harrow so we can drop in some clover as a cover crop for the spring.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Doesn't look like you really would need to replace end..but you can see it better than me!!


----------



## Mr Mac (Oct 11, 2017)

BinVa said:


> Doesn't look like you really would need to replace end..but you can see it better than me!!


It's the other side that's the issue. There isn't much keeping the ball in the arm at all. I'll snap a picture when I get back home.


----------



## Mr Mac (Oct 11, 2017)

Mr Mac said:


> It's the other side that's the issue. There isn't much keeping the ball in the arm at all. I'll snap a picture when I get back home.


Here is the other side of the bad end of the lift arm...


----------

